# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Battlefield 4 Strategy Guide

## florence89

Hey guys,

I've been playing Battlefield 4 for a few months now but I'm now looking to boost my KD ratio.

I've done some research for strategies and tips and I have come across this Battlefield 4 Strategy guide:

BF4 Elite - Strategy Guide, Walkthrough, Cheats, Secrets, and Tips for Battlefield 4

Has anyone here tried it? Is it any good?

Reviews appreciated.

Thanks

----------

